# Saele: lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale



## admin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


----------



## R41D3N (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


Assurdo, ora siamo a pezzi sulla destra


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


Ma santo cielo!
Anche volendo cambiare modulo e schierando uno tra cdk e Diaz esterno destro del 433 siamo comunque contatissimi in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


_"L'esterno destro non serve"_


----------



## princeps (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


Salta il mondiale quindi?


----------



## R41D3N (2 Ottobre 2022)

Vista la lungodegenza, in ottica lista champions non sarebbe ancora possibile estromettere Saele ed inserire uno dei nuovi (magari Vrankxs) come fatto per Tata con Maignain??


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo



.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


No vabbè ma che sfiga....

Messias fuori, saele fuori, Calabria fuori, florenzi fuori...rimangono solo kalulu terzino e dest in avanti.

O adattiamo qualcuno tipo diaz o krunic o cambiamo modulo.


----------



## chicagousait (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


Assurdo. 
Questi infortuni ribadiscono che abbiamo problemi sulla destra. E ora sono gravi


----------



## Mika (2 Ottobre 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Assurdo, ora siamo a pezzi sulla destra


A furia di sperare che si spaccasse per non vederlo giocare come scritto da molti... 

Dai ora che abbiamo perso i due "mediocri" come lo sono per molti Saele e Calabria, vinciamo lo scudetto a mani basse


----------



## Igniorante (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo



Giocatori che ricoprono più ruoli come Dest e, sembrerebbe, anche Thiaw vanno fatti entrare nelle rotazioni.
Inoltre ricordo in estate buonissime gare di Adli quando si allargavo a destra, pur non essendo un esterno.
Vediamo se riusciamo a fare di necessità virtù.


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Ottobre 2022)

che sfiga... anzi forse no. a gennaio si prendere un vero esterno destro?


----------



## Kayl (2 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> A furia di sperare che si spaccasse per non vederlo giocare come scritto da molti...
> 
> Dai ora che abbiamo perso i due "mediocri" come lo sono per molti Saele e Calabria, vinciamo lo scudetto a mani basse


Il fatto che chi ti rimpiazza ce l’ha più piccolo di te non ti rende Rocco Siffredi.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> Salta il mondiale quindi?



Direi di si. Innanzitutto non è nemmeno detto non dovrà ricorrere ad un'operazione nel prossimo futuro. Nella migliore ipotesi sta comunque fermo senza fare nulla per 30 giorni, il mondiale è perso.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Assurdo.
> Questi infortuni ribadiscono che abbiamo problemi sulla destra. E ora sono gravi


Per me ribadiscono che quest anno giocare a destra nel Milan porta sfiga.

Fortuna che non abbiamo investito in quel settore, avremmo bruciato tutto il budget di mercato.


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> No vabbè ma che sfiga....
> 
> Messias fuori, saele fuori, Calabria fuori, florenzi fuori...rimangono solo kalulu terzino e dest in avanti.
> 
> O adattiamo qualcuno tipo diaz o krunic o cambiamo modulo.


433 con CDK e Diaz a destra.
Leao Rebic a sinistra
Giroud Rebic punta
Centrocampo con tonali Bennacer e uno tra krunic-adli-pobega-vranckx e gli altri 3 riserve dei 3 titolari.
Difesa con ballo-dest (con Theo che tornerà tra poco) tomori kjaer Kalulu thiaw gabbia in mezzo e dest-kalulu a destra in base alla competizione e a chi sta in lista UEFA e chi no.

Per questo piccolo periodo di emergenza mi sembra la soluzione che e la meno peggio.
E mi dispiace perché il modulo non lo cambierei mai.

Esiste pure la possibilità di rimanere con il 4231 con CDK e Diaz sempre a destra e uno tra Adli Pobega e krunic a fare il trequartista incursore.
Il resto non cambierebbe


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me ribadiscono che quest anno giocare a destra nel Milan porta sfiga.
> 
> Fortuna che non abbiamo investito in quel settore, avremmo bruciato tutto il budget di mercato.


Invochi numeri e scienza e poi parli di sfiga?  
Che Messias non sia la migliore ala destra del campionato penso possiamo tirare una riga


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Invochi numeri e scienza e poi parli di sfiga?
> Che Messias non sia la migliore ala destra del campionato penso possiamo tirare una riga


In effetti da infortunato fa fatica.


----------



## kipstar (2 Ottobre 2022)

fuori alexis....fuori florenzi .... fuori calabria....junior che al momento non c'è......sulla destra ci sono i buchi.....
prevedo kalulu spesso sulla destra.....e dest che potrà giocare più avanti.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In effetti da infortunato fa fatica.


In effetti pure quando giocava non è che abbia fatto chissà che... E lí la sfiga non c'entra. Parliamo di livelli non da Milan...semplicemente. E che forse era meglio prendere un'ala destra giovane e futuribile anziché riscattare "la migliore ala destra della serie A". Ora che ti fa comodo parli di sfiga


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> _"L'esterno destro non serve"_



È sempre cosa buona e giusta ricordarlo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


Disastro, ma giocare con Krunic o uno tra Saele e Messias cambia poco. Forse finalmente verrà data una occasione ad Adli.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Dai magari è la volta buona che compriamo un esterno destro.
Questi infortuni concentrati su quel lato del campo potrebbero essere la nostra salvezza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Disastro, ma giocare con Krunic o uno tra Saele e Messias cambia poco. Forse finalmente verrà data una occasione ad Adli.



Ma Adli è un lentone, è impossibile schierarlo alto a destra.
O si cambia modulo, inserendo Leao e CDK dietro la punta oppure sulla destra dovrebbero giocare Dest e Diaz.

Che forse forse male non sarebbe, perchè nel caso giochi Diaz, Adli avrebbe più possibile di subentrare come vice CDK.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


peccato, veniva comodo.

ma se servisse per cambiare modulo................ di solito le emergenze sono sempre servite per indirizzare quel pollo di pioli nella strada corretta.
cc a 3 e messias/cdk/diaz a destra con rebic/leao a sx e origi/giroud davanti è l'unica via. (sensata)

invece pioli farà ancora dk/diaz a 3/4 e messias/krunic a destra, da solito pollo qual è.

in mezzo siamo a posto, dietro manca il centrale che ho invocato a gran voce e solo 1 ebete come maldini poteva andare su thiaw che poi non è neanche stato inserito in lista uefa.
vediamo se il culo insiste ad assisterci anche quest'anno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Disastro, ma giocare con Krunic o uno tra Saele e Messias cambia poco. Forse finalmente verrà data una occasione ad Adli.


non credo, comunque la giri è ultimissimo nelle gerarchie.
se mi metto nella sua testa starei in depressione. non escludo che cambi aria alla svelta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma Adli è un lentone, è impossibile schierarlo alto a destra.
> O si cambia modulo, inserendo Leao e CDK dietro la punta oppure sulla destra dovrebbero giocare Dest e Diaz.
> 
> Che forse forse male non sarebbe, perchè nel caso giochi Diaz, Adli avrebbe più possibile di subentrare come vice CDK.


Bisogna chiaramente cambiare assetto. Passare a un centrocampo a 3 con Adli mezzala.


----------



## bmb (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


MM
Dest Kalulu Tomori Theo
Bennacer Tonali
Pobega
CDK Leao
GIroud

Problem solving.


----------



## folletto (2 Ottobre 2022)

Forse addirittura peggio della scorsa stagione, sarà solo sfortuna?
L’infortunio di Saele non c’entra molto ma i problemi muscolari sono davvero troppi


----------



## Milo (2 Ottobre 2022)

Mi dispiace per lui, però finalmente è il momento di comprare la benedetta ala destra


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dai magari è la volta buona che compriamo un esterno destro.
> Questi infortuni concentrati su quel lato del campo potrebbero essere la nostra salvezza.


io non credo a meno che non esca qualcuno.
ti ricordo che a gennaio saranno tutti "nuovi acquisti".


----------



## El picinin (2 Ottobre 2022)

Non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere,magari si e costretti a fare giocare gente che non giocava,e ci troviamo dei fuoriclasse in squadra.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


Tranquilli, avremo perso il nostro bomber europeo, ma abbiamo ancora l'esterno destro più forte della serie A


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In effetti pure quando giocava non è che abbia fatto chissà che... E lí la sfiga non c'entra. Parliamo di livelli non da Milan...semplicemente. E che forse era meglio prendere un'ala destra giovane e futuribile anziché riscattare "la migliore ala destra della serie A". Ora che ti fa comodo parli di sfiga


Guarda che sfiga fa riferimento al fatto che non puoi prendere 10 giocatori per ogni ruolo per proteggerti da un numero infinito di infortuni.

Anche se a destra c’è di Messi e Mahrez, ma Messi aveva un problema muscolare e Mahrez si fosse lesionato il collaterale avresti giocato esattamente con gli stessi di oggi.

Se ci si infortunavano 5 centrali avresti detto “visto che serviva un centrale”?
Quando avevamo fuori Origi, Rebic e Giroud in dubbio … “visto che serviva un altro centravanti“.
Se si infortunasse Leao oltre ad un acciacco a Rebic “visto che serviva Lang”?


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


Dispiace che salti il mondiale. 

Comunque ribadisco: sfruttare l'occasione per mandare Messias sulla luna e fare il cc a 3 inserendo Krunic/Vranckx/Pobega


----------



## Rickrossonero (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


Giustamente nella stagione in cui sembra dare i primi segnali di svolta si rompe.


----------



## Mika (2 Ottobre 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Giustamente nella stagione in cui sembra dare i primi segnali di svolta si rompe.


Se non è sfiga questa...


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo


Sono scettico sul trattamento conservativo, considerando tra le altre cose anche che non andrebbe comunque al mondiale e ci sarebbero mesi per recuperare completamente post operazione. Spero non facciano errori di valutazione per il medio lungo termine.


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Sono scettico sul trattamento conservativo, considerando tra le altre cose anche che non andrebbe comunque al mondiale e ci sarebbero mesi per recuperare completamente post operazione. Spero non facciano errori di valutazione per il medio lungo termine.


Concordo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda che sfiga fa riferimento al fatto che non puoi prendere 10 giocatori per ogni ruolo per proteggerti da un numero infinito di infortuni.
> 
> Anche se a destra c’è di Messi e Mahrez, ma Messi aveva un problema muscolare e Mahrez si fosse lesionato il collaterale avresti giocato esattamente con gli stessi di oggi.
> 
> ...


No amico, te hai detto che gli infortuni ribadiscono che giocare a destra porta sfortuna. Ribadire vuol dire confermare, come se le cattive prestazioni di chi stava giocando a destra fossero imputabili a sfortuna, sfortuna poi confermata dagli infortuni. Non esiste maledizione di chi gioca a destra, come non esiste la maledizione della maglia numero 9. Occorreva semplicemente alzare il livello, serviva un esterno destro forte e futuribile, anche una moncadata. Invece abbiamo confermato Messias e Saele, due che non erano da Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> No amico, te hai detto che gli infortuni ribadiscono che giocare a destra porta sfortuna. Ribadire vuol dire confermare, come se le cattive prestazioni di chi stava giocando a destra fossero imputabili a sfortuna, sfortuna poi confermata dagli infortuni. Non esiste maledizione di chi gioca a destra, come non esiste la maledizione della maglia numero 9. Occorreva semplicemente alzare il livello, serviva un esterno destro forte e futuribile, anche una moncadata. Invece abbiamo confermato Messias e Saele, due che non erano da Milan.


Guarda che era ironica l’affermazione.

La prossima volta scrivo “Bazinga”.

Quello che volevo dire é che non abbiamo un problema di prestazione a destare, per me Messias e Saele stanno giocando bene.

Certo se hai infortunati Saele, Messias, Florenzi e Calabria hai un’emergenza, ma questa non deriva da da scelte imprudenti estive, ma da infortuni concentrati in una zona del campo. Nulla ti assicura che un nuovo acquisto sarebbe stato piú disponibile di Messias.

Anche all’ala,sinistra saremmo stati in emergenza se si fossero infortunati contemporaneamente Rebic, Leao, Hernandez e Ballo Touré.


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Per me Messias torna già mercoledì perciò non ci vedo tutti sti problemi, in ogni caso è inutile fare ipotesi su eventuali sostituti. La strategia è chiara. Se si infortuna isma ... entra krunic, se sta male tonali... entra krunic, se viene un raffreddore a cdk allora cambiamo tutto e... entra krunic.
Non sto neanche a dirvi chi giocherà a destra se messias non ce la facesse


----------



## sampapot (3 Ottobre 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Vista la lungodegenza, in ottica lista champions non sarebbe ancora possibile estromettere Saele ed inserire uno dei nuovi (magari Vrankxs) come fatto per Tata con Maignain??


penso che burocraticamente si possa fare...il problema è che non abbiamo validi sostituti in quel ruolo...si potrebbe adattare Adli (quasi sicuramente faranno così).....l'alternativa sarebbe comprare qualche svincolato, ma poi sappiamo che servono 3-4 mesi per vederlo in campo. Faranno la stessa cosa per sostituire Calabria, perché ho idea che sarà un infortunio tipo quello di Florenzi...per Kjaer il discorso dovrebbe essere diverso


----------



## Albijol (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Saele ha riportato una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. 2022 finito. Trattamento conservativo



Raga non sono stato io, lo giuro


----------



## rossonerosud (3 Ottobre 2022)

deve giocare de kaetelare a destra, come ha giocatoo tante volte in belgio. dietro le punte diaz, krunic e adlì


----------



## Giofa (3 Ottobre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> penso che burocraticamente si possa fare...il problema è che non abbiamo validi sostituti in quel ruolo...si potrebbe adattare Adli (quasi sicuramente faranno così).....l'alternativa sarebbe comprare qualche svincolato, ma poi sappiamo che servono 3-4 mesi per vederlo in campo. Faranno la stessa cosa per sostituire Calabria, perché ho idea che sarà un infortunio tipo quello di Florenzi...per Kjaer il discorso dovrebbe essere diverso


La sostituzione in lista dovrebbe valere solo per i portieri


----------



## mil77 (3 Ottobre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> penso che burocraticamente si possa fare...il problema è che non abbiamo validi sostituti in quel ruolo...si potrebbe adattare Adli (quasi sicuramente faranno così).....l'alternativa sarebbe comprare qualche svincolato, ma poi sappiamo che servono 3-4 mesi per vederlo in campo. Faranno la stessa cosa per sostituire Calabria, perché ho idea che sarà un infortunio tipo quello di Florenzi...per Kjaer il discorso dovrebbe essere diverso


No non si può fare. Vale solo x il portiere con slmeno 30 giorni di stop


----------

